# Rutenklau am Wasser



## Christian D (9. April 2007)

Bitterer Tag für mich:

Habe gestern in Sierksdorf meine Fliegenrute am Strand gelassen, um die Fische weiter draußen mit eisen zu befischen. Habe mich leider nicht oft genug nach hinten umgedreht, denn als ich nach ca. 1 Std wieder ausm Wasser kam und mir einen Überblick über meine Gerätschaften verschaffte, musste ich zu meinem Erstaunen feststellen, dass meine Fliegenrute (Sage XP) nebst Vosseler anscheinend Beine bekommen hat.:v 

Wie kann man sich in Zukunft gegen solche Vorfälle schützen? Mit der Trivialtechnik, nur eine Rute mit ans Wasser zu nehmen, bin ich vertraut.
Bewegungsmelder? Hund mitnehmen? Schade, dass es mittlerweile anscheinend notwendig ist.


----------



## Keule1988 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Mir haben sie auch schon eine Spinnrute geklaut mein rucksack mit blinkern meine stradic Fa und meine technium alles weg . aber bin jetzt schlauer lasse nichts mehr stehen hab alles am mann und meine angel bleibt auch nie wieder unbeobachted stehen . aber ich glaube man sollte wirklich mal nen gps empfänger in die angel einsetzten . dann erwischt man diese leute mal zumindest.


----------



## leguan8 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Moin Christian, kann es nicht seien das die Rute jemand eingepackt hat der sie am Strand liegen sah um sie abzugeben??? Man muß ja nicht unbedingt immer vom schlimmsten ausgehen. Und nicht jeder Spaziergänger verbindet eine Rute am Strand mit einem Bellyboat auf dem Wasser oder einem Waatfischer der versetzt zu seinem Gerät steht!


----------



## Christian D (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Daneben lag mein Rucksack und ich stand geradeaus 15 Meter im Wasser..........also die Rute wäre zuordbar.


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Ja, mit der Klauerei nimmt es überhand. Bei mir zu Hause ist es schon soweit, da darfst du dein Auto nicht außer sichtweite parken. Wenn du zum Auto zurück kommst, ist die Seitenscheibe eingeschlagen und die Karre ist ausgeräumt. Das passiert nicht immer aber schon recht häufig. Deshalb fahr ich mit dem Fahrrad zum Angeln. Ist bloß gut das bei mir die Gewässer alle in der Nähe sind. Da geht das mit dem Radel.
Der Pirat!!!#q


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

...dann warte mal ab, bis sie Dir das Fahrrad klauen.

Vergesst nur eines nicht: In jedem Fall zur nächsten Polizeiwache gehen und Anzeige erstatten !!!

Das bringt dem Betroffenen in der Regel erst mal gar nichts außer 'nem nach ein paar Wochen eingestellten Verfahren. Aber wenn sich alle melden und die Summe der Diebstähle statistische Relevanz bekommt, wird sofort genauer hingeschaut.

Allzu häufig hört man Sprüche wie "Die Polizei tut doch nix!", aber keiner denkt darüber nach, dass die meistens nicht wissen, wo was zu tun ist, weil sich keiner meldet.


----------



## Herling (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Moin,

das Problem kenn ich nur zu gut: hab auch viele Jahre immer Blinker- und Fliegen-Rute (+ Rucksack) mit an den Strand genommen.

Dann  war auch ich fällig und wurde zum Opfer: vor ca. 4 Jahren stand ich in Weissenhaus (mitten in der Woche, kaum andere Angler am Strand) mit der Fliegenrute im Wasser, auf einem vorgelagertem Stein.
Mein "Basis-Lager" am Ufer direkt hinter meinem Rücken. Dort stand mein Rucksack und meine Blinker-Rute an einem großen Stein. Auf diesem großen Stein lag meine prallgefüllte Blinker-Box.
Plötzlich ging hinter meinem Rücken an Land ein älteres Ehepaar lang, direkt an meinem Rucksack vorbei. Bei Anglern guckt man ja schon mal sekptisch, aber dieses Rentnerpärchen sah nun wirklich völlig harmlos aus.
Als ich nach wenigen Minuten wieder aus dem Wasser kam, war meine Blinkerbox verschwunden, die Rentner auch. Ich dachte erst, dass ich Halzuniationen habe, als meine Blinkerbox nicht mehr auf dem Stein lag. Eine intensive Nachsuche im gesamten Umfeld verlief ergebnislos. Also hatten die Rentner im Vorbeigehen die Box geklaut, nur sie kamen als Täter in Frage.

Seitdem bin ich noch vorsichtiger geworden und entferne mich nur noch wenige Meter von meinen abgelegten Sachen bzw. nehme gar nicht mehr viel mit an den Strand. Dier Fliegenrute nehme ich fast gar nicht mehr mit, besonders nicht in der Saison, wo viel los ist an den Stränden. 

Gruß Henning


----------



## Matze- (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

aslo ich finde es auch ein unding 
sind die leute denn so arm dass sie sachen von anderen entwenden müssen?
mir wurden auch schon meine köderboxen genommen -.-
am besten fande ich mal wo ich meine angelklmotten liegen gelassen habe um etwas zu holen 
kurz darauf kam ich wieder und da waren alle sachen ausgekippt oder weggeschüttet 
dann waren da ein paar die auch die ganze zeit dort schon verbracht hatten
die fragte ich natürlich ob sie was gesehen hätten oder was da passiert ist
da hab ich bei einem ein grinsen gesehen und er sagte dass da gerade jemand gewesen war er sich aber nicht darum scheren würde was an anderer leute sachen passiert
da hab ich mir dann meinen teil gedacht
es scheint fast so als könne man seine sachen nicht unbeaufsichtigt lassen kann


----------



## Christian D (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Wie kan man sich Abhilfe schaffen? Gibt es eine art Bewegungsmelder?


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Da kannst du wohl garnix machen. Ich lasse auch immer alles am Strand liegen, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin das die Sachen safe sind. 

Das ist wohl jetzt vorbei.

Uli


----------



## Angler77 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...dann warte mal ab, bis sie Dir das Fahrrad klauen.
> 
> Vergesst nur eines nicht: In jedem Fall zur nächsten Polizeiwache gehen und Anzeige erstatten !!!
> 
> ...


 

|good:​


----------



## Matze- (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

wenn du denn dann hättest wo willste den denn dan anbringen?
die stromversorgung dann über nen akku?
aber würde es denn was nützen?
ich denke ehe man am ort des geschehns angekommen ist auch wenn es nur 15 meter sind (die muss man dann noch durchs wasser)
ist der unhold auf und davon
aber das ist dann auch eine teure lösung finde ich 
da muss man wohl alle klamotten am mann haben und darf nihcts mehr liegen lassen#d
n gps empfänger ist auch teuer aber da würde man dann denschuldigen finden
aber ich weiß nicht was ich mit dem machen würde :e|director:|splat:|splat2:
und noch viel mehr :/


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...dann warte mal ab, bis sie Dir das Fahrrad klauen.
> 
> Vergesst nur eines nicht: In jedem Fall zur nächsten Polizeiwache gehen und Anzeige erstatten !!!
> 
> ...


Ist schon richtig. Aber so ein Radel hat den Vorteil, man kann es fast "am Mann"haben. Und wer da rangeht bekommt was auf die Flossen.
Der Pirat!!!|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Zumindest kann man ein Fahrrad abschließen.
Eine Angel und einen Angelrucksack übrigens auch:
Ein Fahhradschloß durch 'nen Rutenring gezogen und das Ganze dann mit dem Rucksack und so zusammengeschlossen sollte es den potentiellen Dieben doch zumindest etwas schwerer machen.
'Ne offen rumliegende Blinkerbox verschwindet doch schnell in einer Manteltasche...


----------



## Forellenralle (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Nach meiner Kenntniss sind Angelgeräte mit in der Hausratversicherung versichert, ein Fahrrad ist es ja auch. Bei mir ist es zumindest so.  Um einen Diebstahl vorzubeugen lasse ich meine Angelsachen nicht aus en Augen.
Sollte doch etwas gestohlen worden sein,natürlich Anzeige erstatten und der Versicherung melden. hierzu empfehle ich im Vorfeld, alle Angelgeräte zu fotographieren. Dann ist es leichter de Schadesanspruch durchzusetzen.


----------



## MeFoMan (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Hi,

das Problem kenne ich auch... (Ostsee, Nordsee, NL - das Problem ist allgegenwärtig)...

Ich habe mir aus dem Camping-Laden eine "Handtaschen-Alarmanlage" gekauft. Kostet um die 10 EUR.

Die funktioniert folgendermaßen:
Das Teil ist ca. 12 x 4 x 2 cm groß, batteriebetrieben und funktioniert wie eine "Handgranate"... aber (leider) nicht mit dem gleichen Effekt |rolleyes 

Das Gerät selber ist eine Sirene (tut wirklich weh in den Ohren und ist weithin hörbar) und wird über eine "Reißleine" ausgelöst.

Das Gerät wird an dem potentiellen Diebesgut befestigt und die Reißleine wird an der einen Seite mit einem Erdspieß im Boden (oder an einem Stein oder...) verankert und an der anderen Seite in das Gerät gesteckt. Wenn jetzt jemand die Dinge entwenden will, wird die Reißleine aus dem Gerät gezogen und das geheule geht los... Funktioniert einwandfrei!

Gruß 

Markus

PS: 
Ich hatte es mal, dass ein Hund das Teil ausgelöst hat, der Hundehalter fand den "Hörsturz" seines Kleffers jedoch nicht so witzig


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Also, wenn man des öfteren Sachen am Strand liegen lassen will. Taschenalarm gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen. http://www.yatego.com/roller-quad-b...01f1_8,taschenalarm-mit-bewegungsalarm-joe003

http://www.gerk-versand.de/index.html?taschenalarm.htm


----------



## Matze- (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

das ist doch mal ne gute möglichkeit |good:
das dingen werde ich mir wohl auch zulegen
für die paar euros ist das doch eine gute möglichkeit
wird wol auch effektiv sein|wavey:


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

*Das beste ist wirklich alles Schleifzeug im Auge zu behalten.Deshalb gehe ich nur mit leichtem Gepäck ans Wasser. Da kann man sich alles auf den Rücken schnallen und gut iss! Bei Diebstahl die Polizei benachrichten ist schon o.k. Wenn keiner was anzeigt, weiß auch keiner das was weggekommen ist!*
*Übrigends: noch 59 Tage bis Trandal/Norwegen!!!*
*Der Pirat!!!:vik: *


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

*Lovefield1, das ist eine gute Idee! Vielen Dank für den Tip und den Link dazu.*
*Der Pirat!!!#6 *


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Das ist der billigste, mit Bewegungsmelder, den ich gefunden habe. http://www.yatego.com/hedgehogversa...d51053f5fb0_7,taschenalarm-mit-bewegungsalarm


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Kommt einer zum Spanferkelessen? Würde sofort auch einen nehmen. Sparen wir uns das Porto.


----------



## Case (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Manchmal wird's Dieben aber auch leicht gemacht. Ich geh oft Morgens sehr früh an's und um's Wasser. Da treff ich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit auf ausgelegte Karpfenruten und laut schnarchende Angler in ihren Zelten. Es wäre wirklich kein Problem da mal Angelzeug von paarhundert Euros zu klauen. Und ich glaub nicht dass da eine Versicherung einspringt.


Case


----------



## Pirat (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

*Schönes Ding, und für 3,99 plus Versand ist das wirklich spottbillig.Ich hab mir das Teil schon mal vorgemerkt. Nochmal vielen Dank für den Tip.*
|good: *Der Pirat!!!*


----------



## Pikepauly (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

@Christian D
Mir haben Sie ja auch schon mal Angelgeräte aus dem Keller geklaut und dann bei Ebay reingestellt. Dort solltest Du unbedingt im Auge behalten ob Deine Sachen dort auftauchen.
Ich vermute dass die Diebe auch bei Dir eher keine Angler waren.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

na das ist ja mal ne schöne *******!!!
mein beileid christian, kann dir nur empfelen das anzuzeigen und dann über die versicherung zu versuchen was wieder zu bekommen...
denn ganz "billig" war das ja nun nicht!!

grüße und bis zum nächsten kaffe beim biber 

mirco


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Christian D schrieb:


> Wie kan man sich Abhilfe schaffen? Gibt es eine art Bewegungsmelder?



Es gibt solche mit Akkubetrieb und für eine gewisse Überwachungsbreite, z.B für ein Hotelzimmer usw.
Mit schätzungsweise 2 Bewegungsmeldern könnte man das Areal um sein "Lager" wohl schon absichern, sowas kann schon ganz schön laut loskreischen, dann hat erstmal der sich anschleichende Dieb in spe einen Herzinfrakt :g und man schaut sich dann schon  um. Kescher, Keule, Messer usw. natürlich am Mann.


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Christian D schrieb:


> Wie kan man sich Abhilfe schaffen?



Nix am Strand liegen lassen !


----------



## Stefan6 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Schon frech sowas#d 
 Damit alles zusammen anschließen,Rucksack und Rute.
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=lok09011&k_id=1509&hot=0


----------



## HD4ever (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

das ist a nen gutes teil ! #6 bestimmt ideal für die Zwecke :m


----------



## sebastian (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Mir hat auch wer meinen Kescher gestohlen, hab mir gedacht, ich nehm jetzt einfach den besten Kescher den ich im Geschäft krieg das ich länger was davon hab und nach einem Jahr war er dann weg, hat sich ausgezahlt...
Stehlen und sich somit am Verlust anderer bereichern is sowieso ziemlich tief.


----------



## Dennert (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Das ist natürlich mega ärgerlich. Andererseits hätte ich so eine teure Rute+Rolle nicht am Strand liegen lassen. Ziemlich dreister Diebstahl, der Dieb hätte ja jederzeit damit rechnen müssen, dass Du Dich umdrehst.|evil: 

Nem Kumpel haben sie vorletztes Jahr die Garage ausgeräumt, da war dann das komplette Angelzeug weg. mehrere Fliegenruten, Spinnruten, Köderboxen - einfach alles, sogar ne alte Stippe |uhoh: 

Solche Leute müßte man mal erwischen :q |smash:


----------



## Britney83 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Es gibt doch dies Kofferalarme?! Die kann man am Gerät und an einem festen Gegenstand befestigen, und wenn jemand die Kordel aus dem Alarm rauszieht (weil er die Angel wegnimmt) gibts alarm. Vielleicht besser wie nichts...|uhoh:


----------



## bennie (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Wurde schon mehrmals genannt


----------



## Stefan6 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



bennie schrieb:


> Wurde schon mehrmals genannt


Genau:m 
http://www.pearl.de/productchoice_redirect.jsp?pdid=PE93&catid=5451&rate=2&query=Mobilalarm


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ziemlich dreister Diebstahl, der Dieb hätte ja jederzeit damit rechnen müssen, dass Du Dich umdrehst.|evil:



Hätte vermutlich auch nicht viel geändert , denn man muss ja erstmal aus dem Wasser raus , und in Wathose etc. erreicht man sicherlich auch nicht die top Sprintgeschwindigkeiten ...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (10. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Forellenralle schrieb:


> Nach meiner Kenntniss sind Angelgeräte mit in der Hausratversicherung versichert, ein Fahrrad ist es ja auch. Bei mir ist es zumindest so. Um einen Diebstahl vorzubeugen lasse ich meine Angelsachen nicht aus en Augen.
> Sollte doch etwas gestohlen worden sein,natürlich Anzeige erstatten und der Versicherung melden. hierzu empfehle ich im Vorfeld, alle Angelgeräte zu fotographieren. Dann ist es leichter de Schadesanspruch durchzusetzen.



Sorry,
ist logischerweise nicht in der Hausratversicherung versichert. Hierbei handelt es sich um "einfachen" Diebstahl, nicht um einen Einbruch.
Auf den Kosten bleibst Du leider sitzen....
Grüße
- Marco -


----------



## Stefan6 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Mir haben sie mal Angelsachen aus dem Auto geklaut,nix gabs von der Versicherung.Weil ist kein Autozubehör wie Radio oder so.Hatte ich als Sportgerät extra versichern müssen.#d


----------



## Bondex (10. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Mich hat man mal am Forellenpuff beklaut. Die Rute war einfach futsch. Ich habe die Polizei über Handy angerufen und die haben dann tatsächlich meine Rute im Kofferraum eines verdächtigen anderen Anglers gefunden, der die Dreistigkeit besaß den Bullen auch noch zu belügen und alles zu leugnen als der den Kofferraum geöffnet hatte. Er meinte die Rute würde ihm gehören, dabei hatte ich sie selber gebaut!!! Der Kescher meines Kolegen lag auch noch mit hinten drin. Selbst nachdem die Polizei wieder weg war hat der Sack weitergeangelt als wäre nichts gewesen. Sowas ist echt peinlich!!!


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

@ Christian: schöne sch... mit Deiner tollen Kombo, ernstgemeintes Beileid... 

Die genannten Alarmanlagen hatten wir schon vor Jahren in Hvide Sande im Einsatz - für unsere Windsurf-Boards, welche draußen auf der Terrasse am Ferienhaus lagen. Alleine der Eigentest ließ uns schon vor Krach erblassen!

In und bei Hvide Sande wurde unglaublich viel Surfkrams geklaut und sogar in die Shops eingestiegen. Unsere ganzen Bretter brachten wir jedenfalls sämtlich wieder heim. 

Aber Muffe hab ich trotzdem, wenn der Rucksack am Strand steht und ich im Wasser. Wenn da einer mit Turnschuhen ankommt und mit meinem Krams losrennt, möchte ich nicht wissen, wie lange ich mit Waders aus dem Wasser und hinterher brauche...


----------



## Ansgar (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Moin Christian D,

das ist in der Tat armselig so etwas. Nimmt einem ganz schoen die Freude am angeln, wenn man nicht mal mehr draussen an der Ostsee einfach nur die Seele baumeln lassen und einfach einen ausangeln kann...

Finde die Ideen mit dem Alarm hier auch ganz gut - allerdings ist denn die Frage, ob es nicht Leute gibt, die dreist genug sind das trotzdem zu klauen, die vorher checken ob es gesichert ist - oder einfach zu dritt oder viert da antanzen und Dir auf die Glocke hauen wenn Du Faxen machst...

Ich denke, die einfachste Loesung (Wenn nicht gerade dutzende von Anglern im Wasser sind) sind ein bis zwei 1.8m lange Alu-Rutenhalter. Du watest einfach mit dem Ding ins Wasser und steckst den/die Halter in den Boden und legst die Rute drauf. So fische ich beim Horni-Fischen von der 2ten Bank mit der Naturkoederrute - geht problemlos. Wenn Du auch noch nen Rucksack oder so hast, denn must Du Dir aus nem Alu Rohr und ner 0.5 Welle einen "T-Halter" bauen, wo Du den Rucksack rueber haengen kannst (mein "normaler" Rutenhalter zumindest haelt den Rucksack inkl Thermoskanne etc. nicht).
Jetzt muss der Dieb schon schwimmen gehen...  
Und wenn ich alleine im Wasser bin, kann ich 50m oder so weiter waten - und den Halter mit der Rute einfach stehen lassen (Denn ich kann ihn ja im Wasser gut sehen)
Klar, wenn andere Angler am Wasser sind, gebietet sich das gute Benehmen, das man den Halter immer mit sich mitnimmt - und das Versetzen kostet ja nun wirklich keine Muehe...
Ausserdem entgeht man so dem Problem, das vielleicht ein Boot der Geschichte zu nahe kommt und schnell die Rute an Bord nimmt und den Hebel auf den Tisch legt...

Diese Loesung ist nicht nur gesunder fuer rumstreunende Hunde & deren Halter, sondern auch viel nervenschonender - denn bei Windstaerke 4 aufwaerts wird es vermutlich realistisch gesehen schwierig, das Ding aus 20 Metern zu hoeren. Und dann faengt das phantasieren an: "Das war doch der Alarm?! Nee doch nicht... Aber jetzt!... Nee wieder nicht..." In dem Augenblick kommt dann der Biss und die Mefo verabschiedet sich gleich wieder, weil Du zu unkonzentriert warst um den Anhieb zu setzen...  

Die ideale Loesung waere uebrigends einer der Halter, den die italienischen Spirospezialisten am Forellenpuff einsetzen (mal bei Trabucco, Tubertini & Co gucken, weiss nicht genau wer die baut), der muesste nur rostfrei sein und laengere Beine haben und zerlegbar sein. Wenn einer so was bauen kann bitte Bescheid sagen!  
Denn dann koennte ich nicht nur die Fliegenrute, sondern auch die leichte Spinnrute, die 3,6m fuer weite Wuerfe, ne Spirorute und noch ne Naturkoederrute (fuer Hornis) mitnehmen...    
Und die haben dann auch noch Platz fuer all das andere Geruempel wie Koederboxen, Thermoskannen, etc. - damit waere das Rucksackproblem geloest...

Also, all the best & in Zukunft mehr Glueck bezgl. Geraeteklau
Ansgar


----------



## AK_894 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Mir haben sie auch letztes Jahr 2 Angel Koffer die beide gut bestückt waren gemopst.|gr: 
Das beste ist nur das ich sie vergessen hatte in Holland auf der Terrasse abends wider mit rein zum nehmen #q #q #q . Als ich dann Morgens zum angeln wollte und ich nach mein Angel Koffer griff war der auf einmal so leicht und der andere auch.
Ich machte sie beide auf und wehre doch beinah umgefallen da haben die mir doch tatsächlich beide Koffer ausgeräubert und mir sie wider lehr hingestellt. Ich hätte :c  können.

Ich find das das eine Schweinerei ist.:e :e :e :e :e :e :e :e :e:e :e :e :e :e :e


----------



## joshua (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Jungs, das sind ja wirkliche Horrorstorys, 
ab jetzt nehm ich meinen Hund noch lieber mit ans Wasser!


----------



## Dr. Komix (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Also ich muss nichts am Strand stehen lassen.
Was zu trinken auf den Rücken "DAM Jacke" und ab in die Fluten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Bondex schrieb:


> Mich hat man mal am Forellenpuff beklaut. Die Rute war einfach futsch. Ich habe die Polizei über Handy angerufen und die haben dann tatsächlich meine Rute im Kofferraum eines verdächtigen anderen Anglers gefunden, der die Dreistigkeit besaß den Bullen auch noch zu belügen und alles zu leugnen als der den Kofferraum geöffnet hatte. Er meinte die Rute würde ihm gehören, dabei hatte ich sie selber gebaut!!! Der Kescher meines Kolegen lag auch noch mit hinten drin. Selbst nachdem die Polizei wieder weg war hat der Sack weitergeangelt als wäre nichts gewesen. Sowas ist echt peinlich!!!


Und wie ist es ausgangen? Wiederbekommen? Markierung etc.? Was wurde mit dem Dieb?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



Ansgar schrieb:


> Denn dann koennte ich nicht nur die Fliegenrute, sondern auch die leichte Spinnrute, die 3,6m fuer weite Wuerfe, ne Spirorute und noch ne Naturkoederrute (fuer Hornis) mitnehmen...
> Und die haben dann auch noch Platz fuer all das andere Geruempel wie Koederboxen, Thermoskannen, etc. - damit waere das Rucksackproblem geloest...


Noch so einer, der untergerüstet nicht zufrieden ist. 
Nur aus Angst vor Klau auf all die schönen Sachen im Einsatz verzichten zu müssen? #d 

Mit einem rostfreien langen Dreibeinständer müßte man ja schon mal den passenden Sockel hin bekommen können. Ich finde es auf jeden Fall viel schöner möglichst viel Zeugs ablegen zu können und mich frei zu bewegen, da nervt an sich schon jedes Rucksäckel und jede größere Köderbox.


----------



## mightyeagle69 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und wie ist es ausgangen? Wiederbekommen? Markierung etc.? Was wurde mit dem Dieb?



So ein DRECKSACK........Drilling ins kreuz und ab ins Wasser mit der Sau :vik::vik::vik:!!!


----------



## Bubbel2000 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

habe nicht alles gelesen, finde es unfassbar und einfach nur wiederlich. ich hoffe es war kein anglerkollege, ich wuerde nicht mal in die versuchung kommen, einen kollegen zu beklauen, selbst, wenn da stellas, sages und was weiss ich rumliegen wuerde. anzeige kann man sich meiner meinung nach sparen. tut mir echt leid fuer dich. einfach nichts mehr liegen lassen, selbst im auto hab ich ein schlechtes gewissen, wenn man die ruten sehen kann. es gibt zu viele idioten.


----------



## zesch (11. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Manche Tierheime leihen mit Vorliebe Anglern Hunde aus (für ein paar Stunden), wenn diese angeleint und unter Aufsicht bleiben.
Vielleicht kann nur ein großer schwarzer Hund Diebe von unseren teuer geliebten bezahlten Sachen abhalten !

Eine Stufe weiter ist *Wasservandalismus*: empfohlene Stelle und dann versenkte Einkaufswagen ! z.B. Papierfabrik Alt - Walsum... (Rhein)
So kann und muß man Kunstköder immer neu kaufen.
Wer versenkt Einkaufswagen ? 4 Stück nebeneinander ?

zesch


----------



## Halo (13. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Hallo,

ist schon eine große Sauerei mit dem Materialklau am Wasser.

Wir haben in diesem Jahr anfangs auch einen Rucksack am Strand stehen lassen. Aber wegen der zahlreichen Strandwanderer sorgte der ständig für Aufruhr, glücklicherweise wurde aber nichts gestohlen. Uns war es dann aber zu stressig ständig den Strand im Auge haben zu müsssen. Deshalb hatten wir schließlich alles Material am Mann (bzw. Frau). 

Ich finde es aber dennoch schade, denn ich bedaure immer ein bißchen Proviant oder eine Kamera dabei zu haben.

LG
Halol


----------



## Obi Wan (13. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Vor kurzen wurde mir mein auto aufgebrochen da ich morgens in der früh los wollte zum angeln habe ich abends das auto vorgepackt also sehr viel angelklamotten drin als ich morgens zum auto kam war fast alles weg und dann zur polizei und versicherung der versicherungs heini sagte dann nur das was fest instaliert ist im auto ist auch versichert und ich bekomme auch nur das wieder fande das schon echt den hammer musste mir jetzt erstmal nen teil neu bzw gebraucht kaufen.
Gruss Dirk


----------



## cafabu (13. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Das mit der Versicherung stimmt. Allerdings bei Diebstahl aus dem verschlossenen Keller, Wohnung, Garage, etc.. Abgestellt am Strand, da lacht der Vertreter und Du machst Nase.
#q

Allerdings die Gerätschaften anzuschließen, finde ich ne gute Idee. So ein langes Stahlseilfahradschloss überall durchziehen, dass müsste doch gehen. Dan noch Zettel dran: Besitzer steht 30 m hinter Ihnen im Wasser und angelt!
:vik:


----------



## J-son (13. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Ich hab' ja nur einen kleinen, gelben Hund (s. Boardie Hundefotos), aber da "Kampfhunde" im Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt als nicht vertrauenswürdig gelten, hab' ich nicht nur meine Angelsachen für mich, sondern meist auch die Stellen die ich befischen will.|supergri
Auch als Autowächter ist ein Hund unschlagbar, aber selbst wenn er nur angebunden am Ufer sitzt, werden Spaziergänger und potentielle Tacklediebe zuverlässig angekündigt.
Je nachdem wie weit man von seinen Gerätschaften entfernt ist, tut's aber auch ein Aalglöckchen als Bewegungsmelder...#6

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## AK_894 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Gelber Hund lol Coole Farbe echt.
Habe ja auch ein Hund Schäferhundbullterrier Denn 
Kann man aber nicht so mit ans Wasser nehmen weil der Wasser bekloppt ist. Der würde sofort ins Wasser springen und die Fische wehren futsch.  Naja werde aber auf jeden fall  meine Sachen nicht mehr aus denn Augen lassen und wenn ich mir alle Brocken am Körper Tackern muss.


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Nehme nur das mit was wirklich notwendig ist, bzw. was man mit raus zum Waten nehmen kann. Der Rest bleibt im abgeschlossenen Auto, dass ist natürlich nur eine Lösung, wenn der Parkplatz nicht so weit weg ist, aber zum MeFo blinkern braucht man ja nicht so viele Sachen


----------



## Tino (5. September 2013)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

In Steinbeck bis zur Boltenhagener Steilküste ist mir sowas noch nicht passiert.
Trotz vieler Spaziergänger am Strand.

Meist lege ich meinen wasserdichten Rucksack auf einen Stein der im Wasser liegt,wenn zu viele am Strand umherlaufen.
Wenn keine Steine vorhanden wären ,würde ich ihn mir am Gürtel binden und schwimmen lassen.

Bis jetzt toi toi toi


----------



## Allrounder27 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Tino, die beklauen dich nicht, weil sie wissen das es dann links und rechts was an die Ohren gibt!

Ich selber lege meine Tasche auch am Wasser ab. Zumindest an zwei Stellen hab ich ein komisches Gefühl das ich inzwischen alles in der Weste verstaue oder die Tasche gleich mitnehme. Ist ebenfalls Wasserdicht und Schwimmfähig. 

Ruten- und Angelgeräteklau kommen leider immer wieder vor. Es schadet nicht, vorsichtig zu sein und keine teuren Sachen offen im Auto liegen zu lassen oder Ersatzrute und Tasche (mit Papieren) am Strand zu lassen und dann mehrere Hundert Meter davon wegzuwaten.


----------



## Tino (6. September 2013)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Da würde ich auch nicht lange fackeln. Vorausgesetzt man kriegt ihn.


----------



## stefan08 (6. September 2013)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Die Welt wird immer schlimmer :r

Ich würde niemals einen anderen Angler beklauen !

In Dk habe ich schon oft gesehen das die Einheimischen ihre Rute mit allen anderen gepäck, 800 meter weit weg liegen lassen haben.

Die haben noch vertrauen#d

Nur schade das es zu viele Langfinger gibt!
Traurig aber wahr :c
Am besten gleich alles nötige mit ins Wasser nehmen und fertig.
Wir freuen uns das unsere Sachen noch da sind, Und die Spacken die klauen wollen Ärrrrrgerrrrrnnn sich :q


----------



## Waveman (9. September 2013)

*AW: Rutenklau am Wasser*

Leider auch in Dänemark nicht mehr so, mir haben Dänen berichtet das es auch dort mittlerweile Langfinger gibt ...


----------

